# 1 year 4 month old Golden who is excitable



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie is like that. She is 1 year and 5 months. If I remember correctly (and I hope I do!) Bear outgrew that!
In the meantime, whenever anyone comes to the house, I put a leash on Kenzie and use it as a training experience. I use diced up string cheese to keep her focus on me. Once she has settled a bit, I will pull out a frozen stuffed kong for both dogs. I have yet to meet a person that was more exciting than the frozen kong. By the time she's done with the kong, the person being there is no longer "new" so she stays calm.


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

Our Eva was definitely like this when she was that age. It took a long time for us to break that habit of jumping up on people when they came over or when she met someone at the park or on a walk. We worked on having her sit to great people and we praised her like crazy when she did, although we had to adjust our praise - if we were too excited in our praising, she would get overstimulated and get goofy and jump again. We learned to give her a slow, deep chest massage to let her know she was behaving properly. The other thing our trainer told us to do when she jumped up at someone was to pull her up by the collar (not so that she is choking, but so that she has to submit to the movement and let you bring her up) so that her front paws were off the floor and in a stern voice tell her that what she was doing was "not okay" or simply "enough". This was also pretty effective.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

One of the first things most people do to puppies is bring them up to our face and tell them how sweet and adorable they are. It seems like the most natural thing to do. We cannot resist.

When they grow up quickly we suddenly do not appreciate them rushing up to our faces. We need to remember how we all encouraged this behaviour and understand how exciting new visitors can be. Remember goldens think that people have arrived just to see them, and as puppies they probably did!

Your dog needs to be put on a leash near new people. To prevent jumping we step on the leash. We even use a harness with the ring pull at the front. We give gentle praise when she is calm and eventually release her when she is settled. Exposure is key the more new people she is around the less she will go bananas.

The jumping does not last forever but the excessive greeting disorder just might but isn't that why we love these super loving, friendly and outgoing companions? 

Enjoy your adorable girl


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds similar to my 1 year old pup. When he turned 8 months he started developing that lovely jumping on people habit because he was so excited. With correction and time it went away. A couple different trainers gave us some suggestions. When he jumps either walk into him or lift your knee up into his path. It throws them off balance or causes them to run into your knee. We also turned on the spot when he jumped on myself or my fiancé, crossed our arms and waited for him to sit. Then lavish with praise.

He learned quickly that when super excited he gets attention more quickly by sitting in front of us, wiggling in excitement, and whining super loud, hahaha. Makes me laugh every time. But definitely preferable to him jumping.

It seems with time and correction it is getting better. So correct your dog when it is just you and keep your dog on a leash when there are visitors around. Then eventually enlist a willing friend to help train him not to jump on visitors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

